# .de Domain auf Vserver aufschalten



## Xeeran (22. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich mich entschuldigen, da meine Frage bestimmt schonmal vorgekommen ist bzw. manche denken "Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein".

Mein Problem: Ich habe einen Vserver mit ISPconfig und möchte nun dort einen User auf eine externe .de Domain umleiten. Da die Domain schon existiert hat hab ich auch einen AuthCode etc. aber wo kann und muss ich diesen überhaupt eingeben bzw. wo ist der Menupunkt der Domainumleitung? Auch googln hat hier nicht viel geholfen, daher denke ich, dass mein Problem so trivial ist, dass es wohl nicht existieren sollte.

Würde mich aber aber trotzdem über eine Antwort freuen..

Danke Xeeran


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2008)

Was verstehst Du unter aufschalten? Einen Auth Code braucht man meines Wissens nach nur für einen Domain KK beim Umzug zu einem anderen Provider. Da musst Du Dir also erstmal einen neuen Provider suchen, bei dem Du die Domain registrieren möchtest. Dann solltest Du am einfachsten bei diesem Provider auch gleich DNS REcords für die Domain anlegen und diese dann auf Deinen Server verweisen. Danach kannst Du dann auf Deinem Server eine Website für die Domain in ISPConfig anlegen.


----------



## killozap (1. Nov. 2008)

Dein vServer bekommt eine oder mehrere IP-Adressen, du erstellst in ISP-Config ein Web mit der von dir gewünschten Domain. Dein Provider muss die Domain übernehmen, sein Nameserver muss die Records so anpassen (oder du auf seinem Nameserver), dass die Domain auf deine vServer-IP leitet.


----------

